# Any more cham keepers?



## Boosh96 (Oct 23, 2013)

Are there any other folks on this forum who keep chameleons? I got my first "true" chameleon on September 15th. He's a young Jackson's chameleon named Handsome Jack, and he's pretty much the best thing ever. Since I'm too lazy to attach pictures, here's a link to his picture thread!  

http://www.chameleonforums.com/handsome-jacks-picture-thread-118003/

Edit: Before Handsome Jack, I had a little pygmy chameleon named Paul. He was friggin' adorable, but the poor little guy was wild-caught and bit the dirt in about 5 months..


----------



## Danny. (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't have any but would like to keep Pygmy Chams someday.


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes I have kept nosy be panther chams in the past.


----------



## agent A (Oct 23, 2013)

dawwww :wub: 

I had a paper chameleon...


----------



## OctoberRainne (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a Jackson's 3 horn i'm hoping to breed him when hes a bit more mature and we can find him a mate


----------



## Collin s (Oct 24, 2013)

i have chameleons, i have a pair of f. verrucosus, ambilobe panther, and k. boehmei.


----------



## tlchams (Aug 4, 2014)

I know this old, but yes, my husband and I are "Crazy Eyes Chams".

We raise Ambilobe Panther Chameleons and are branching out into two other species. We have been raising chameleons since 2008/09.

Our Facebook page is: www.facebook.com/CrazyEyesChams


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 4, 2014)

yeah im a member of chameleon forum as well. next on list is mellers lol.


----------



## tlchams (Aug 5, 2014)

We are getting into Johnstonii (we just mated our female) and T. Hoenelli (sometime in September).


----------



## Dakota1234 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have 4 panthers 3 carpets and 4 pygmies


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 22, 2014)

i want a chameleon so bad! Their so cool!


----------



## JonRich (Dec 26, 2014)

I have and have had quite a few Chameleons .

I currently keep Bradypodion pumlium and Panther Chameleons (Ambliobe, Ambanje and Nosy Be. ). I've kept K.mats , Bradypodion Transvaalense , VeildChameleons , Meller's , (Brookesia superciliaris and Rhampholeon temporalis.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 14, 2015)

I've owned chameleons for years. Coming from Africa I used to keep the native species there and that's what made me so fond of them.

Our new true blue nosy be chameleon at 3 months old.



Our new nosy be chameleon by Mikhails_Nature_Shots, on Flickr



Our new nosy be chameleon by Mikhails_Nature_Shots, on Flickr

Took most of the pics with my camera phone.

Here he is at 4 months old. They grow fast.



Nosy be chameleon update 4 months old by Mikhails_Nature_Shots, on Flickr

Here he is 5 months old.



Nosy be update 5 months old. by Mikhails_Nature_Shots, on Flickr

His father Poobear:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/250507_814355465289914_5820271792699888010_n.jpg?oh=bcfe0951c527220926590723cb146ce7&amp;oe=55570F9B&amp;__gda__=1435328302_26bc467ff539bdb0f58e682d32ba0c0e

This is his mate. A nosy be female from different blood line.



Our new female nosy be chameleon by Mikhails_Nature_Shots, on Flickr

Her father Azul:

http://canvaschams.com/featured_item/panther-chameleon-nosy-be-azul/

We just had baby ambilobe panther chameleons hatch out.



Baby ambilobe panther chameleon by Mikhails_Nature_Shots, on Flickr


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 14, 2015)

Our little male captive breed Rudis chameleon.



Our little male captive breed Rudis chameleon by Mikhails_Nature_Shots, on Flickr


----------



## jjjggggh (Apr 21, 2015)

I got a male Jacksons chameleon.


----------



## spawn (Apr 23, 2015)

Has anyone ever had a pygmy cham live longer than 3 years?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 23, 2015)

I've owned them for many years in the past and the oldest one got to be 4 years. They breed often and you soon end up with a lot of babies. It's somewhat like mantis.


----------



## spawn (Apr 24, 2015)

Did you do anything special for their setup Mikhail? I notice almost across the board people reporting they dying very quickly after import, and I used to think maybe that's because they're so shortlived, so the ones that get captured are probably just older and slower, but I think it's something else. I think people are fundamentally doing something wrong with the setups. Either too humid, or too dry. Did you keep them in a terrestrial or more arboreal setup? And what kind of substrate? I liked to use leaf litter but I get frustrated the roach nymphs hide underneath it.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 24, 2015)

All I would do is set them up in rubber made plastic bin 20 gallons. Place screen on top and place co-co bedding on the ground with live plants. I also gave them UV lights, no heat bulbs just the UV tubes. Most people say they don't need it, but I say they do need a little. They don't live in caves, yes on the bottom of the forest. But UV still can reach them and they do clime on small bushes in the open to get sun light to warm up. I learned this from a different breeder that was very successful with them and after doing it this way they thrived.


----------



## spawn (Apr 26, 2015)

Interesting info. I think they get this rep for 'no UVB' from the 'not true chameleon' labeling, so it's interesting to hear about your success in this regard. Thanks for the info. I'm on a bunch of lists and I always see them pop up for $20 a pop and I want to get them again but then I'm reminded that they only live a few years and die off so quick, but now I have a bit more confidence going in.

What did you feed them?


----------



## Dakota1234 (Apr 27, 2015)

I've owned pygmies for awhile and I use a 2.0 I've tubes and they seem to be doing awesome I'll attach pictures of my set up


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 27, 2015)

I used to feed them flies and small lateralis roaches.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 27, 2015)

Great! Uv really does help. 2.0 is a perfect amount, nice and low.



Dakota1234 said:


> I've owned pygmies for awhile and I use a 2.0 I've tubes and they seem to be doing awesome I'll attach pictures of my set up


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a veiled that I haven't posted about recently, but I took a few photos today. He has grown up to be a fun, yet temperamental, beautiful boy. VERY territorial. lol


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 29, 2015)

Very beautiful male! I had a pair from when they were tiny. But when they grew up they got attitude. I got them to breed and had 79 babies after 10 months waiting for the eggs to hatch.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 29, 2015)

I did the same and had a pair from babies. Unfortunately, after breeding and hatching 3 clutches I failed them and I lost the babies. Then I lost my female to a prolapse. I am left with my male and an empty cage. I will get another chameleon to fill the empty cage when the right opportunity avails itself, but until then I use it as a mating cage for mantids. lol

You can follow the journey here...http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=23861&amp;page=1


----------



## MantidBro (May 4, 2015)

patrickfraser said:


> I have a veiled that I haven't posted about recently, but I took a few photos today. He has grown up to be a fun, yet temperamental, beautiful boy. VERY territorial. lol


He looks amazing!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 7, 2015)

6 months old now.


----------

